# Moen posi-temp rough in won't shut off.



## gardenparty (Jan 29, 2015)

Good Morning All, Has anyone ever had a Moen Posi-temp rough in not shut off? It was installed about a year ago and about 2 weeks ago it just started running non stop. Tried changing the cartridge, that didn't work, changed the handle, that didn't work. My company probably installs 2000 of these a year and this is the first time that I have ever seen this and am stumped. Any suggestions?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Hehe ... changed the handle. Sorry, that made me chuckle. Maybe you changed the cartridge with another bad one. New out of the box doesn't mean that it's good out of the box.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

gardenparty said:


> Good Morning All, Has anyone ever had a Moen Posi-temp rough in not shut off? It was installed about a year ago and about 2 weeks ago it just started running non stop. Tried changing the cartridge, that didn't work, changed the handle, that didn't work. My company probably installs 2000 of these a year and this is the first time that I have ever seen this and am stumped. Any suggestions?


 2000 a year??? Should've install MOENTROL and be a super hero..


----------



## gardenparty (Jan 29, 2015)

I know 2000 seems a lot but we build re locatable housing for the oil patch and a 2000 man camp is pretty normal. We have always used the Moen posi-temp and even with terrible water quality at times it has not been an issue other than having to on occasion change a cartridge. I did try a second cartridge, flushed it out, greased the cartridge before putting it in but still can't turn it off? Is it likely that the whole box of 6 is damaged? My next step is pulling the shower and changing the rough in and I am really trying to avoid that.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

gardenparty said:


> I know 2000 seems a lot but we build re locatable housing for the oil patch and a 2000 man camp is pretty normal. We have always used the Moen posi-temp and even with terrible water quality at times it has not been an issue other than having to on occasion change a cartridge. I did try a second cartridge, flushed it out, greased the cartridge before putting it in but still can't turn it off? Is it likely that the whole box of 6 is damaged? My next step is pulling the shower and changing the rough in and I am really trying to avoid that.


Change it to MOENTROL and see how long the line will be wanting to use that king of valve..


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Did you try rotating the stem slowly 360 degrees?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Since this isn't your first one to change out, i assume you are positive that the rubber seals were seated on the cartridge completely and didn't roll up or whatever when you installed it. Maybe a defect has finally decided to show up in the actual valve body casting allowing h2o by.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Have you asked the boss or more experienced plumbers that you work with for guidance?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I hope you don't think I was being condescending with the above posts. Not my intentions.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 24, 2015)

gardenparty said:


> Good Morning All, Has anyone ever had a Moen Posi-temp rough in not shut off? It was installed about a year ago and about 2 weeks ago it just started running non stop. Tried changing the cartridge, that didn't work, changed the handle, that didn't work. My company probably installs 2000 of these a year and this is the first time that I have ever seen this and am stumped. Any suggestions?


I don't think there is anymore you can do. Chalk it up to be a valve body defect and get to the next one. 

I had a guy at the local supply store a few days ago that had a similar problem with a delta body. He really didn't want to change out the body either. After several cartridge change outs, I think that was the only thing left to do.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It is pretty simple as everyone has mentioned already, either the rubber seals were damaged or, part of one remained in the bore of the valve body, the handle is on the stem 180º out of position, or the valve body is bad.

Given your location did the valve body get freeze damage?


----------



## gardenparty (Jan 29, 2015)

lol Chonkie, I am the boss, I have been with the company since 2008 and have never encountered this. Even after flushing out the lines still have water gushing out of this one shower. I am pretty sure that we are going to have to change the rough in itself.

Redwood, no freezing for this one and all of our showers are designed to be easily drained if we have to move the units. This valve is in a permanent camp (built on pilings) so heat should definitely not be an issue. I am just amazed because the problem presented after a year in service.


----------

